

Fine Gael calls for open source browser crackdown - klrr
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/bits/2014/01/15/fine-gael-browser-crackdown/1

======
wlievens
IE-reland? Silly politicians, managing to crack me up and scare the shit out
of me at the same time!

